# Beauty treatments??



## candyfloss121 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am new to Portugal and now live here, in the UK i used to get my eyebrows threaded as i don't like them waxed...does anybody know where i can have this done as close to Tavira as possible, thank you


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



candyfloss121 said:


> I am new to Portugal and now live here, in the UK i used to get my eyebrows threaded as i don't like them waxed...does anybody know where i can have this done as close to Tavira as possible, thank you


Ouch


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The only place I have seen it being done is in Leiria. A bit too far from Tavira thought sorry.
This was in the shopping mall on one of the central stands so it might be worthwhile looking in the mall in TAVIRA.

And I agree it is MUCH better than waxing!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Neither does OH, she tells me that most of the hairdressers pluck and that there are lots of ladies salons specializing in hair removal in all of our local towns and shopping centres, not near Tavira unfortunately.


----------



## candyfloss121 (Jun 11, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> The only place I have seen it being done is in Leiria. A bit too far from Tavira thought sorry.
> This was in the shopping mall on one of the central stands so it might be worthwhile looking in the mall in TAVIRA.
> 
> And I agree it is MUCH better than waxing!


thank you so much for your input


----------

